

Protecting a directory from being accidentally erased by rm -rf * - xtacy
http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/8448/protect-directory-from-an-overzealous-rm-rf-

======
dougb
I guess the inverse of this is

cd <dir>; touch ./-rf

~~~
ggchappell
> cd <dir>; touch ./-rf

Ha! That is _evil_!

But I can counter it. Assuming we're using Bash:

$ alias rm="rm --"

Your move. ;-)

P.S. OTOH, the alias above also defeats the "touch ./-i" idea.

